# FastCap Track Rack optimal storage for your track saw track



## mbg (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had these for little over a year now. I have 4 Makita rails and they all have their place on my garage door. I also have the complete TSO parallel guide set and this inspired me to put fasteners on the door to store them next to my track saw rails.

One issue I had with the Makita tracks was that the way they are shown puts the rail weight on the anti-chip strip. My strips started to deform! Easy solution was to flip these FastCap 180 deg. and mount them with the anti-chip facing up.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Oooo. I need them! Gotta have them!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought about getting these, Woodcraft has (or had) them on sale for around $15.00 a few weeks ago. I worry about the material breaking down over time and a track falling on one of my vehicles when I open the garage door. I'm going to print a few pairs on my 3D printer and use them vertically between my garage doors.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I bought a pair and to my disappointment my Grizzly track is too wide to fit. I ended up making some brackets out of wood that sit above my swing out shop doors. I my need to send them to another LJ' er.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bought them when they were on sale at woodcraft. My Kreg tracks fit no problem.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I second this review; put my garage door space to use.

I second what mbg said too; i didn't even try mounting them "right side up", and put them upside down from the start, so the zero clearance strip is facing up.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Bought 'em. Thanks. Purrfect and Festool green too!


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Update on these. I have had the garage door up, and down over 100 times since posting, and unless I take the rail out, it hasn't moved. Should add that my opener is a chain drive unit that is a good 25 years old, and shimmies, and shakes like a noisy belly dancer.


----------



## danielt (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd like to try 3d printing a set of these. Do you know how the locking mechanism works? Is there friction holding it in position?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I d like to try 3d printing a set of these. Do you know how the locking mechanism works? Is there friction holding it in position?
> 
> - danielt


Amazon Prime Member? Order them from Amazon, then return them after you clone them.


----------



## danielt (Nov 10, 2011)

> Amazon Prime Member? Order them from Amazon, then return them after you clone them.
> 
> - Andybb


That's one way to do it I guess. I have multiple tracks so I'd probably just keep them and print a second set.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I d like to try 3d printing a set of these. Do you know how the locking mechanism works? Is there friction holding it in position?
> 
> - danielt


On the last pic I posted in the initial post it shows a close up. Bottom of the track is held in a U shaped piece (black in the pic) and the green wheel that looks toothed turns, and catches the upper lip of the rail. So yeah you could make them if you wanted to. Wood, plastic, or metal. On sale they didn't go over the threshold I usually keep to make or buy something.


----------

